# What do you for exercise? Thinking about progressive resistance



## I'mnotdeadyet (Sep 22, 2020)

I've posted a few times that I ride a stationary or real bike and have recently added rowing. I am considering adding progressive resistance weight training based on the linked article, the benefit of building muscle is substantial for seniors. 

https://www.seniorfitness.com/exercise/

What do you do for exercise? Is anyone here weight training? If so, what it your routine?


----------



## Pepper (Sep 22, 2020)

Thanks for listing this website.  Seems like a good place to go.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 22, 2020)

I get plenty of exercise doing all sorts of outdoor work on our big yard, and thick forest....for about 8 or 9 months of the year.  However, in the Winter, when I'm mostly housebound, I have a Stamina Band Flex home gym, in the basement (similar to a BowFlex), and I spend some time daily doing exercises on it....resistance "weight" training, etc.  
As we age, keeping the excess weight off, and staying physically fit is certainly the best way to avoid filling the calendar with doctor appointments.


----------



## Youngatheart (Sep 23, 2020)

I'mnotdeadyet said:


> I've posted a few times that I ride a stationary or real bike and have recently added rowing. I am considering adding progressive resistance weight training based on the linked article, the benefit of building muscle is substantial for seniors.
> 
> https://www.seniorfitness.com/exercise/
> 
> What do you do for exercise? Is anyone here weight training? If so, what it your routine?


I have an article about weight training on my website written by Olympic coach. https://www.youngatheart55plus.com/strength-training/


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 23, 2020)

I find I cannot follow a regime for exercise.  I get too bored quickly.  What I do for exercise has to be natural like golfing.  I ride a bike every day. And I walk to the grocery stores.  I bought some hand weights because I want to strengthen my arms.  I really have to discipline myself to use them .


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Sep 23, 2020)

Here's a link to a blog on the website I posted above. This looks like a great beginner's guide to weight training, and even has a test using 1 liter bottles to determine how much weight you personally should start with. There's also a recommendation for a video series on you tube on senior training. 

https://www.seniorfitness.com/weight-training-for-seniors-a-beginning-guide/



Camper6 said:


> I find I cannot follow a regime for exercise.  I get too bored quickly.  What I do for exercise has to be natural like golfing.  I ride a bike every day. And I walk to the grocery stores.  I bought some hand weights because I want to strengthen my arms.  I really have to discipline myself to use them .



From what I am discovering, building muscle is way more important than I thought. These links appear to be an excellent resource.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 23, 2020)

I'mnotdeadyet said:


> Here's a link to a blog on the website I posted above. This looks like a great beginner's guide to weight training, and even has a test using 1 liter bottles to determine how much weight you personally should start with. There's also a recommendation for a video series on you tube on senior training.
> 
> https://www.seniorfitness.com/weight-training-for-seniors-a-beginning-guide/
> 
> ...


But it requires discipline and patience, a virtue of which I have none.
I probably would do better with a dog who I would have to take for walks.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 23, 2020)

I'mnotdeadyet said:


> I've posted a few times that I ride a stationary or real bike and have recently added rowing. I am considering adding progressive resistance weight training based on the linked article, the benefit of building muscle is substantial for seniors.
> 
> https://www.seniorfitness.com/exercise/
> 
> What do you do for exercise? Is anyone here weight training? If so, what it your routine?


Progressive resistance is what Charles Atlas used to advertise.  Remember? Kicking sand?


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Sep 23, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Progressive resistance is what Charles Atlas used to advertise.  Remember? Kicking sand?


Sure, we've all known this for years. What I didn't know is how critical progressive resistance weight training is for things other than muscle. I've never been an exercise person.


----------



## Youngatheart (Sep 23, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> I find I cannot follow a regime for exercise.  I get too bored quickly.  What I do for exercise has to be natural like golfing.  I ride a bike every day. And I walk to the grocery stores.  I bought some hand weights because I want to strengthen my arms.  I really have to discipline myself to use them .


Riding a bike is for lower body mostly. Soon I'm going to post low impact upper body workout that you can do with hand weights and is only 7 minutes long. You can rest for 2-3 days after my workout and then you'll see how does it feel. Check my youtube channel on the weekend. Look for Video - 4. I would appreciate your honest opinion in comments on YT. This is a link to my channel:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCW_RYKRQk5nqnH-Ax_G_ing


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 23, 2020)

Youngatheart said:


> Riding a bike is for lower body mostly. Soon I'm going to post low impact upper body workout that you can do with hand weights and is only 7 minutes long. You can rest for 2-3 days after my workout and then you'll see how does it feel. Check my youtube channel on the weekend. Look for Video - 4. I would appreciate your honest opinion in comments on YT. This is a link to my channel:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCW_RYKRQk5nqnH-Ax_G_ing


I'll have to clear it with my doctor. In have been told not to lift anything heavy.

The big advantage in riding a bike outdoors is that it develops and keeps your balance in tune.
In the winter I'm going to make or get a balance board.
Easy to make.  Just a board with a dowel screwed to it.
Just have something handy to grab on to till you get the hang of it, like a solid chair.


----------



## Bob1950 (Sep 23, 2020)

As I wrote before, I use high tension self resistance exercises with a stick/belt. Sometimes I just use a cane for that. This training allows gaining strength, muscles, flexibility and good brain muscle coordination. It also helps to develop a cane self defense skill. I do not need a gym, equipment, and a lot of space.


----------



## Youngatheart (Sep 23, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> I'll have to clear it with my doctor. In have been told not to lift anything heavy.


The best is to start without weights, like a warmup and you can skip abs workout in the video.


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 24, 2020)

I try to incorporate exercise naturally into my daily routine. Bending down, stretching up, doing mock press-ups to get up from the floor....it's all exercise. A few aerobics or jogging on the spot while waiting for the kettle to boil.


----------



## Youngatheart (Sep 24, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> I try to incorporate exercise naturally into my daily routine. Bending down, stretching up, doing mock press-ups to get up from the floor....it's all exercise. A few aerobics or jogging on the spot while waiting for the kettle to boil.


I do the same way. No schedule. Whenever and wherever I feel like exercising. Even at work.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 24, 2020)

I'mnotdeadyet said:


> What do you do for exercise? Is anyone here weight training? If so, what it your routine?


Fitness center is permanently closed here in our rural town, so I banded together with my two favorite  fitness trainers and we started a fitness corporation. We make exercise videos and live feed to YouTube and Facebook.     We do Silver Sneakers style classes, Yoga, Pilates and Taichi, which I lead.      We use handweights in our conditioning & cardio classes, along with tension bands, which can give quite a beneficial muscle workout. 
 I look forward to the day when gyms are allowed to open, I used to use a number of different weight machines at a higher intensity than just hand weights.


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Sep 25, 2020)

Well, I got started last night. Using dumbbells only, Bicep curls, standing overhead presses, and triceps kickbacks. 8 reps/3 sets of each. Not much, but my arms were pretty tired by the time I finished the last set of the presses and kickbacks. The curls didn't bother me too much so I'm going to add reps next time. I plan to do these on cycling night and row on alternate days. 

Not sore at all, no idea if that's good or bad. 

A couple of questions for those of you familiar with weight training:

As I progress, am I better to add reps or sets? And, at what point should I think about adding weight?


----------

